# Need rear pics of Magnaflow catback #158892



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi gang. New to this forum. Bought my brand new '06 a couple of weeks ago (Silver/red, M6, 18s, no bracket, no miles). 
Compared to the average age of GTO owners, I guess at 45 (yesterday) I'm an 'old fart', but definitely much younger at heart < he he>. 
Anyway, I want an exhaust, but didn't want the drone inside this time. Definitely not above 1,500 rpm, which basically qualifies as none at all. I also like the 'refined', or 'exitic' sound. It boiled down to Borla and Magnaflow. No other modifications at all, other than tint and minor cosmetic improvements.

I'm pretty sure the Borlas are going to resonate below 2K, so unless somebody tells me to the contrary, it's going to be the Magnaflows. I liked Borla sound the best (on sound clips), and the tip size (they fill the valance, and can't see the pipe from the side). Magnaflows are a close 2nd, plus they're much cheaper ($599 shipped, vs $949), have polished mufflers, NO DRONE, and also nice rolled polished tips (4"). Both are mildly louder than stock, which is what I wanted (louder outside, same as stock inside). 

Before I order, however, I want pics taken from the back of the car, in a squat position. I want to clearly see the gap between tips and valance at the 12 o'clock position, how they fit, and last but not least, how low the pipes hang below the axles; don't want to drag at speed bumps. 
A side shot would be great to also see if the pipes hang above the rear wheels, and if the pipes behind the tips show (looks bad IMO). 

Very happy to be part of the family now. I bought this car to replace my SC430 (which will be picked up Thursday), so you can see how much I like this car. So far, I just have the dreaded knob rattle (since day 1), but will tackle the 'surgery' over the weekend (remove knob and put electrical tape on shifter tube). No car is perfect, so I'm not mad or anything. Hope that's it. 
Later gang, and thanks for your help.
JC


----------



## Joneswayne (Jan 8, 2007)

*Magnaflo*

You will be disappointed.... I have the catback and feel NO power gain and the sound is just a notch next to stock. go to ls1sounds and look under headers... They have a decibile rating for a lot of systems.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

I will get you your pics today when i get home. i also have sounds clips of my magnaflows at different rpms. iam at work right now and cant cut past pics. very limited do to our network. i will try and find some links of mine. oh and welcome


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

ahhhhhhhhhh heres one http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=10147


----------



## 1969+37=2006 (Mar 30, 2006)

I have the magnaflow cat backs and really like the sound. Basically the removal of the stock resonator quietens the inside, but you can hear them engine rack off or like backfire when you let off on the gas, i love it. Whe I install the headers it will get a little louder in the cockpit. Performance wise with my Lingenfelter CAI and the cat backs I feel the throttle respnse is better and though it may be a little imagination I fell its quicker. My only problem is that they don't tuck up right. They don't hit the ground or rub but they don't tuck up. I am putting on Stainless works headers this week and will try to bend the hanger to see if that helps.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

here is a still pic of the same car with magnaflow 4" tips


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey EEZGOAT, thanks a lot for your help buddy; appreciate it.

An observation: Magnaflow's website says their 4" tips are rolled, but yours aren't. Do you have their catback system, the one that comes with the X-pipe? 
And I'd like to see a picture with the camera touching the floor, to see how the mufflers and pipes hang. The second-last poster said he didn't like how they tuck up. Yours seem fine, but not perfectly centered. And a hair higher would be even nicer. 
And I also didn't like the comment of the increased popping, but I'm willing to take that chance. 
JC


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

I gotta pic of the side of one of my tips








I'll take more in the mornin


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

ELP_JC said:


> Hey EEZGOAT, thanks a lot for your help buddy; appreciate it.
> 
> An observation: Magnaflow's website says their 4" tips are rolled, but yours aren't. Do you have their catback system, the one that comes with the X-pipe?
> And I'd like to see a picture with the camera touching the floor, to see how the mufflers and pipes hang. The second-last poster said he didn't like how they tuck up. Yours seem fine, but not perfectly centered. And a hair higher would be even nicer.
> ...


left side is off cuz the old rear inserts was hit by a tree :lol: and when i got the flows they centered them for the damged insert. then i had the insert replaced with a new one and painted and they look like that in the pic. but i had it fix. and yes its the system with the x/pipe


----------



## wills (Sep 6, 2006)

Here are the Magnoflows connected to SLP long tubes w/high flow cats. No clearance isssues, they sound great when you want them to and quiet when you are cruising


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

Thank you very much Wills. Man, those pipes look LOW man, but I guess it's very similar to any other system. I'm under the impression Borlas tuck up the highest, but could be the camera angle. And if they do, it's probably a minimum amount, since all use unbent mandrell pipes, and they DO need to clear the differential. Thanks again. Still on the fence between Borla and Magnaflow. Saw a thread of Borla over the main section, and if the 3 gentlemen who already own it respond to my PMs, I'd have a definite answer by then. Hope the respond soon. 
JC


----------



## stimeybob (Jan 10, 2007)

I went with the Magnaflow CB, very nice set-up. Yes at first it wasn't as loud as I'd liked it to be. But it does get louder as you go.


----------

